# New LGD Puppy finally here!  *pics*



## HoneyDreameMomma (May 27, 2015)

Because our oldest LGD, Miller, is getting on in years and because we want his influence on as many of our future LGDs as possible, we have been debating for nearly a year when we should get another puppy.  We put it off when Miller had hip surgery a few months ago, and debated postponing it again when he had to go for round #2 on the hip surgery.

However, an opportunity for a pup came up the past week that we felt really good about, and we're going to take the plunge.  The breeder has a 3/4 Anatolian 1/4 Pyr female that he bred to an AKA registered male Pyr.  She had 8 pups - 3 which were spoken for before we came into the picture.  We didn't care too much whether we got a boy or girl - mostly we were looking for a 'watcher.'  Eventually, this pup will be Miller's replacement, and although Miller patrols a couple of times a day, he is definitely a watcher.  Clyde, our nearly 2-year old LGD is definitely our patroller.

I was impressed with the parents.  Mom is an awesome LGD, and is already training the pups.  The pups also have a full blooded Anatolian 'uncle' in the goat yard with them.  Although only 6-months old, he's already an excellent guardian too.  We'll be keeping the pup with them for another 3-4 weeks.

We went on Saturday and observed all the available pups.  I must confess, I almost gave into an adorable girl who was very obviously an adventurous patroller, but DH and DD set me straight and pointed out our girl.  Although she has more Pyr in her, the Anatolian coloring definitely came through, and even at just over 6 weeks old, she is already a watcher. 

She stayed back for a bit before approaching us, and although she clearly enjoyed being petted, she always moved herself into a position that she could look out across the yard.  When all the other puppies came and piled around my lap, she moved out of the pile enough that she could look out and see everything.  You'll notice she's looking off at everything in both pictures below.  Love her already!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 27, 2015)

She is absolutely adorable!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 27, 2015)

Congrats on the new puppy @HoneyDreameMomma!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 27, 2015)




----------



## mikiz (May 27, 2015)

SO FAT AND FLUFFY


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 27, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Baymule (May 27, 2015)

Pyr puppies are better than ice cream! Congratulations on your new puppy! Do you have a name for her yet?


----------



## Latestarter (May 27, 2015)

Beautiful girl! Congratulations!


----------



## babsbag (May 28, 2015)

Isn't she just adorable. I love the pyr/anatolian mix and your little girl makes me miss my puppies. I need more land so I can justify another dog and then some more pups.

I bet you can't wait to bring her home. Congratulations and so happy Miller can train her up right


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 28, 2015)

Congratulations.
What a beautiful pup.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (May 28, 2015)

Baymule said:


> Pyr puppies are better than ice cream! Congratulations on your new puppy! Do you have a name for her yet?



We haven't decided on a name yet.  Feel free to through ideas out.


----------



## Baymule (May 30, 2015)

Well I named my pyr/Maremma pup Trip, because he's a trip. But his name came true the other way, he trips over his big feet and has knocked me flat with his clumsy puppy ways. LOL LOL

Queen. Missy. Blanca.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 30, 2015)

Adorable!!!!  Congrats   Our girl Keera is 3/4 Pyr and 1/4 Anatolian.  She is almost 11 months old and wish we'd had an adult LGD to teach her


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jun 5, 2015)

Just called the breeder to check in our girl today and she's doing great!  

Only two more weeks and one day...

But who's counting?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 5, 2015)

yeah right...who's counting????  Know you can't wait to get your new baby!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 8, 2015)

"Who's counting"... Lol!  Such an exciting time for you!! Look forward to seeing more pics of her when she joins your family!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jul 22, 2015)

It's been a crazy few weeks, and I have spent very little time online (other than work).  We did get our girl, and we love her!  We named her Avery, and she is a gem already - excellent watcher!  The boys are very protective of her.  If she cries out about anything, they immediately come running to make sure she's ok.  




 
The first time she met Miller and Clyde:


 
Guarding the goats:


 
Hanging with Clyde.


----------



## mikiz (Jul 22, 2015)

OMG she's adorable!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 22, 2015)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 22, 2015)

very cute!


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 22, 2015)

What a DOLL!  She looks positively precious! I'm thinkin' we might have a proud owner here!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 23, 2015)

Isn't she the cutest thing ever and I love the way the boys take care of her. I just had my girl spayed this week so no more puppies here and seeing your new girl makes me want a puppy...I just need more land so I can justify a new one.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jul 24, 2015)

Aww!! So cute! Congrats!!


----------



## Wisher1000 (Aug 3, 2015)

Beautiful pup!  I'm jealous!


----------

